# Your favorite manufacturer.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As the title suggests, what's your favorite make that you have used for waxing or sealing your pride and joy.

Is it

Poorboys
Auto Finnese 
Colinite
Chemicle Guys

Vote now.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

None -

I've decided on the polish angel range


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Autoglym


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

None of the above.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Werkstat :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've gone for Poorboy's. It's cheap and does the job :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I like how every comment people have said none of the company's in the poll.
Out of the chosen brands I have used more auto finesse products than the rest so im saying auto finesse


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

regarding protection its usually Gtechniq or Sonax. both offer much quicker and less fussy application than waxes or paste sealants as well as better durability. 

but when i do use a wax its either Bouncers or Auto finesse :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

chemical guys is the best brand out of that lot


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I like how every comment people have said none of the company's in the poll.
> Out of the chosen brands I have used more auto finesse products than the rest so im saying auto finesse


Funny that, I should have been a mind reader or clarevoinant and used those other makes in the poll.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmm I went for Poorboys because I love Natty's and Blackhole but I could have quite easily gone with Collinite. I've only got 845 but it's great stuff.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Hmm I went for Poorboys because I love Natty's and Blackhole but I could have quite easily gone with Collinite. I've only got 845 but it's great stuff.


Decisions, decisions, always a tricky choice.


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

Zaino. Why?

#1 direct contact with the owner
#2 most requested sealant from my clients, they love the look (have not told them about coatings yet)
#3 easy on/easy off once you master the technique and use ZFX


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Out of those ones. Autofinesse all the way. Their products are very good, do as they say.
The guys at AF always react very fast when you have a question. Thats something I like in a company.(see Chemical Guys as the opposite).
I have changed a lot of my go to products to either Wolf's Chemicals or Autofinesse because of those reasons. They always respond very fast, and they really understand their own products to whats in them, what they do, how they should be used,...


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

from the list I have gone for AF as it does exactly what i wanted and was the most enjoyable to use (Illusion mainly).


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

None of those. I just don't see the point of this thread when there are just four options (and three of them you can't spell correctly).


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Bevvo said:


> None of those. I just don't see the point if this thread when there are just four options (and three of them you can't spell correctly).


:lol::lol::lol: made me laugh out loud lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bevvo said:


> None of those. I just don't see the point of this thread when there are just four options (and three of them you can't spell correctly).


How very observant of you, give yourself a peanut.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

danwel said:


> :lol::lol::lol: made me laugh out loud lol


Oh yeh my sides are hurting. Best joke I have heard in a long time, must tell my mates this joke.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How very observant of you, give yourself a peanut.


Peanut, I don't mind if I do. In the meantime, please explain the point of the thread. I just don't get it when there are dozens of manufacturers you could've listed. Without some reasoning behind the tiny list of options it simply comes across as a thread being started just for the sake of it. There are way too many of those on this forum and it just serves to make the useful and interesting threads more difficult to find.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

:lol:
Out of the listed (correctly or not) I think AF is the winner. 

I recently had a run in with CG here in the states, who usually are on point. Made an order in the spring and when received, a few (3) multi layer foam applicators were on back order. They put a typed letter saying sorry, it will be shipped as soon as re-stocked. 
Just recently had to e-mail them to remind them, and when they were offering me free shipping on other items (which ended up being out of stock) the sold out of the applicators again :devil:

The guy trying to help me was actually really nice, and so I said I'd like a gallon of silk shine, (since it's free delivery) just minus what I was owed for the applicators, I'd pay the difference. He called and emailed me back, saying the supervisor denied the transaction, saying I can't have free shipping. 

I told him to tell this supervisor to call me. I mentioned to the sales guy that I am an active forum member, on many forums, and I'm not happy. Sales guy called me back and said its on its way, don't worry about the difference.

Did they make up for it? I guess so, but I can't see myself going through that hassle with a lot of the companies I like :thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

How about Swixxvass?  (jk)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no brand loyalty.

However if i had to choose out of thous having used products from all it would be collinite.

I will vote accordingly.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

None on the list, if i had to choose i'd go with auto finesse but they definitely are not my honest choice that would go to Def Wax


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

AF out of that list. 

But Polish Angel all out favourite


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

None of the above my vote is for ODK


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

None of the above


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Rascal_69 said:


> AF out of that list.
> 
> But Polish Angel all out favourite


Polish angel win win 

I still have a huge list to go


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I have no brand loyalty, I like to subjectively try products and if one becomes better than the last, that's my new best.

Saying that, I'm most consistently impressed by Bilt Hamber.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Blackfire at top's for me then has to be polish angel.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

None. Victoria Wax for me.


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Surprisingly its G3 SuperGloss paste wax. Goes on like butter, beading is incredible and amazing gloss. Exactly what I look for in a wax, very underrated IMO.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

None of those.....


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Out of the about Colinite.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Auto finesse ever time


----------



## lixiongtai168 (Feb 14, 2014)

*i like them all*

i like them all…


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Judging by the responses, in hind sight I should of added a bigger poll with lots more choices, baring in mind it's been my first poll I conducted and next time it will have much more choices.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Judging by the responses, in hind sight I should of added a bigger poll with lots more choices, baring in mind it's been my first poll I conducted and next time it will have much more choices.


No sh1t Einstein  :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Anything but the what`s in the poll :thumb:


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Judging by the responses, in hind sight I should of added a bigger poll with lots more choices, baring in mind it's been my first poll I conducted and next time it will have much more choices.


We would like to see a few more options. :speechles


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I'd use any LSP from Victoria Wax, Dodo Juice, Duragloss, Optimum instead of the ones listed in this poll.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

CarChem said:


> We would like to see a few more options. :speechles


understood fella, next time there will be more options.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

suspal said:


> No sh1t Einstein  :lol::lol::lol::lol:


 Doh I know that now, well it is my first poll.


----------

